# If Your Human Friends were like Pets



## Kerryann (Dec 27, 2012)

I saw this video this morning and it made me laugh so I thought I'd share with my fellow animal lovers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbycvPwr1Wg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 27, 2012)

That is pretty funny! I didn't think the cat was portrayed correctly, however, it still made me laugh out loud in a couple places.


----------



## Spn785 (Dec 27, 2012)

ROFLMAO!!! This was definitely made by a dog person!


----------



## Angi (Dec 27, 2012)

That was good!


----------



## Tom (Dec 27, 2012)

A little weird with people, but accurate...


----------



## Spn785 (Dec 27, 2012)

Tom said:


> A little weird with people, but accurate...



I don't know, sometimes it seems like my human friends act like that.


----------

